# Indiana 2015 (June 12-13, 2015)



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2015)

The Indiana 2015 competition will be held in Noblesville, Indiana on June 12 and June 13, 2015.

http://koii.cubingusa.com/Indiana2015/

All 18 events will be included!

The main part of the competition will be held on Saturday, June 13, from 8:30 AM to 6:30 PM. 4x4x4 Blindfolded, 5x5x5 Blindfolded, the first solve of Fewest Moves, 6x6x6, and Clock will all be held on Friday night, June 12. These events were chosen to go on Friday night because they were all held last year, and so they get "second billing" this year. We had the opportunity to use the venue at night the night before, so I figured, why not do all the events this year? 3x3x3 multiBLD and the third solve of Fewest Moves will be held on Saturday Night after dinner.

Note that I expect most people will not attend Friday night. That is perfectly okay - the Friday night portion is there for those who don't think one long day of cubing is enough and REALLY want to participate in those other events. I assume most people will check in Saturday morning and simply miss the Friday events.

The competition is in a new, much larger venue. I love the Fishers Library, but we had simply gotten too big for that venue. The new location is about 6 miles north of the previous location, and in a convenient spot for hotels and restaurants.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm already excited. I should be coming!


----------



## Aussie (Jan 31, 2015)

This is awesome! Another close competition! It's only 5 hours away! I hope I will be able to go, but I'm already going to 1 ( most likely 2 ) competitions during the 1st half of the year. I'm glad another competition close to me is offering 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## lunchmaster (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't wait to attend!


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Holy crap! I really hope my dad lets me go to this competition. It's 3 hours away, but it would be totally worth it!


----------



## lerenard (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I could actually do this considering I have family really close by.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a question for the organizer. I have no plans on doing 4BLD or 5BLD, so could I come late and still get in for FMC? Or at the very least, could I arrive the second day of the competition and still compete?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 31, 2015)

Deathranger999 said:


> I have a question for the organizer. I have no plans on doing 4BLD or 5BLD, so could I come late and still get in for FMC? Or at the very least, could I arrive the second day of the competition and still compete?



Read the home page.



> Please note that, while this is a Friday-Saturday competition, the main events are being held on Saturday, June 13, from 8:30 AM to 6:00 PM. Note that it is not necessary to attend on Friday in order to compete on Saturday.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 31, 2015)

I should really go to this.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Jan 31, 2015)

This would be great to attend. Hoping to be there.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Read the home page.



Oh, whoops. Thanks Chris. Apparently my dad probably isn't going to let me come anyway.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2015)

If you would like to come Friday evening for any of the later events, but don't want to show up early, feel free to come later. We should be able to check you in when you arrive. But (from the website):
You'll need to check in at the venue to get your nametag and verify your events, and if you have not prepaid, pay your registration fee. You should make sure you get in line to check in at least 30 minutes before your first event.

So if you elect to do the first solve of fewest moves, please be there at least a half hour before it starts. And if anyone wants to do 6x6x6 or clock and arrives late for it, please be quiet when you arrive to respect those doing fewest moves when you arrive a half hour early. If I have someone else there to run the event, I do hope to do fewest moves, but I will just do a fast, half-hour attempt, so I have time to check people in during the last half hour.

Note that the big BLD and fewest moves events on Friday will be in the main hall, but those events will be in a side room on Saturday.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 31, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> 3 hours for all 18 events? You've got some bribing to do.



I know man. He's moved it to maybe now, so I think I have a chance. I even offered to pay for any hotel fees.

Actually I never mentioned the all 18 events thing to him.

That might be a good thing to do lol.


----------



## Skullush (Jan 31, 2015)

Considering going to this bojangles


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 1, 2015)

JackJ said:


> I should really go to this.





Skullush said:


> Considering going to this bojangles



If you ladies go, I'll go. I mean there's a 97.4% chance I'll go anyway, but you should go too...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2015)

I have noticed a couple of people asking about doing two events scheduled at the same time. We have two "Stages" (admittedly, not really a stage, but a competition area) - one in the front, and another on the side. We will be running two events at once during most of the day. We will attempt to arrange heats such that your heats are fairly well-separated in time. As long as we are approximately on schedule, we're hoping there will be very few conflicts where you are called to both Stages at the same time. If one area gets ahead of the other and we have conflicts, please simply finish the first event that you're competing in, then proceed to the second area for your next event. We will not disqualify you if you are late because you were competing in an event on the other Stage.

We are having no restrictions on competing in multiple events at Indiana 2015. You should be able to compete in whatever combination of events you like.


----------



## Torch (Feb 2, 2015)

I may be able to come to this. Anyone from Georgia or on the way interested in carpooling?


----------



## Torch (Feb 4, 2015)

Torch said:


> I may be able to come to this. Anyone from Georgia or on the way interested in carpooling?



I'll now definitely be coming. The carpooling offer still stands.


----------



## Pryge (Feb 16, 2015)

signed up for blind o gosh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2015)

Thought I would add a partial update on awards. In particular, I wanted to make sure that those who do not stay for Saturday night will still have a chance to win an award for Fewest Moves, so we're having two podiums for the event - an unofficial one and an official one. Details below from the website; additional details will follow later once I have photos of some of the awards.

Awards

Awards will be given to the top three competitors in all events.

For Fewest Moves, two sets of awards will be given. At the first set of awards Saturday afternoon, awards will be given to the top 3 in an unofficial "best of 2" for the first two attempts of Fewest Moves. This gives those who are not staying for the third attempt (and even those who don't attend Friday evening, although they will only get a single attempt) a chance to still podium in the event. A second set of awards will be given to the top 3 using the official WCA "mean of 3" ranking at the end of the night, after the third attempt is complete.

An additional set of overall awards will be given according to an overall ranking system that will be announced closer to the competition. There will be awards for at least the top 30 overall, and possibly more depending on attendance. These will be based on rankings Saturday afternoon after the 3x3x3 final, and so will not take into consideration 3x3x3 multiple blindfolded or the third solve in Fewest Moves. Please note that you must be present at the awards ceremony immediately after the 3x3x3 final round in order to receive one of these awards; anyone not present for these awards will be skipped, and the next person in the ranking will receive the award.

Specific details on the awards given will be announced sometime before the competition.


----------



## Skyacinth (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks great! This'll be my first competition, looking forward to it!


----------



## Pryge (Apr 25, 2015)

I know there is not a competitor limit, but seeing the amount of people signed up already, will there be one enabled? I have like 4 friends that are planning to go but probably won't sign up until last second.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't want to speak for Mike, but I'm betting there will be no limit. Mike specifically sought out a much larger venue this year because he outgrew the library. He's got a county fair building now, which to what I know, can hold quite a bit of people.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2015)

I am definitely not planning for a limit at the moment. The arrangement I have planned is well suited to handling at least 200 competitors, and at the moment it doesn't look likely we'll go much over that number. We will be running 20 stations nonstop during the majority of Saturday - 12 for the bigger events and 8 for the others.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 19, 2015)

I'm aiming on attending. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 19, 2015)

Clock? Skewb? Ok


----------



## Hays (May 28, 2015)

Currently the website lists 6x6 as Saturday night while the schedule still has it on Friday night. Which one is correct and if its Saturday what time would it be ending by?


----------



## Torch (May 29, 2015)

Could I have clock taken off my registration please? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 30, 2015)

Hays said:


> Currently the website lists 6x6 as Saturday night while the schedule still has it on Friday night. Which one is correct and if its Saturday what time would it be ending by?



I'm truly sorry for this mistake on my part. The front page of the website has been corrected - the schedule is correct. I originally had this text on the front page before I finalized the schedule, and then moved it to Friday night, and I didn't catch that the front page needed correcting.

The 6x6x6 event will be held Friday night. The only events held Saturday night after dinner will be multiBLD and the third attempt of Fewest Moves.



Torch said:


> Could I have clock taken off my registration please? Thanks.



Done.


----------



## Torch (Jun 7, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: sub-4.5 average
3x3: sub-11 single, sub-13 average
4x4: sub-1:10 single, sub 1:18 average
OH: sub-25 single, sub-30 average
BLD: success
FMC: sub-35 mean
Feet: sub-2 single, sub-2:20 mean
Square-1: sub-35 single, sub-40 average
4BLD: success
MBLD: 2/2


----------



## Pryge (Jun 7, 2015)

YAY COMP IN A WEEK HYPE
Goals:
2x2: Sub 2.7 Average, Sub 1.5 Single
3x3: Sub 11 Average, Sub 10 Single
4x4: Sub 50 Average, Sub 45 Single
5x5: Sub 1:40 Average, Sub 1:33 Single
6x6 Sub 3 Mean, Sub 2:45 Single
7x7: Sub 6 Mean, Sub 5:30 Single
3x3 OH: Sub 19.5 Average, Beat my 15.91 Single
3BLD: Sub 7 Success
3x3 WF: Sub 2 Mean, Sub 1:40 Single
Mega: Sub 1:40 Average, Sub 1:30 Single
Pyra: Sub 4.5 Average, Sub 3 Single
Square-1: Get an Official Average
Skewb: Sub 4 Average, Sub 2.5 Single
FMC: Sub 40 Solution
Clock: Sub 12 Average, Sub 11 Single

Gonna practice lots this week


----------



## Mikel (Jun 7, 2015)

182 registered competitors with 2 days left to register online. That is insane! I'm excited to attend my 5th Indiana competition!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 8, 2015)

This is intense. A non-_Nationals_ 2 day competition in the US with 182 competitors?
Really good to see this development. I only wish this was in August, when I will be in Indiana.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes said:


> This is intense. A non-_Nationals_ 2 day competition in the US with 182 competitors?
> Really good to see this development. I only wish this was in August, when I will be in Indiana.



How many states are you going to?


----------



## Aussie (Jun 8, 2015)

It was a near impossible task, but I convinced my Parents to take me here less then a week before it happens. 

Goals:

6x6:
*1.* Sub-3 Single.
*2.* Sub-3:10 Mean of 3.

7x7:
*1.* Beat Cutoff.
*2.* Sub-6 Single.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 9, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> How many states are you going to?



Three; IN, TN and SC.


----------



## Torch (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes said:


> Three; IN, TN and SC.



Not GA?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 10, 2015)

Torch said:


> Not GA?



Actually, yes. But only in passing through.  Won't be able to make the competition in Atlanta.


----------



## Torch (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes said:


> Actually, yes. But only in passing through.  Won't be able to make the competition in Atlanta.



Oh, that's too bad. Hope you have a good time in the US!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes said:


> Actually, yes. But only in passing through.  Won't be able to make the competition in Atlanta.



I'm afraid to inform you that you'll just have to clear your schedule and make that competition


----------



## Skullush (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow, big comp.

Here's the Pick 'Em/Podium Predictions


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 11, 2015)

If anyone has some low-weight cube lube that I can use at the comp for a small fee it would be much appreciated


----------



## slinky773 (Jun 12, 2015)

Goals:

3x3: sub 12 Ao5, sub 11 single
4x4: sub 1:20 Ao5, sub 1:10 single
2x2: sub 5 Ao5, sub 4 single
3OH: sub 27 Ao5, sub 25 single
3BLD: sub 3:00 Mo3, Sub 2:30 single
FMC: don't really care 
4BLD: at least one success
Multi: 2/2


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 13, 2015)

We're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Aussie (Jun 14, 2015)

I had a great time at Indiana 2015! I'm pretty happy with my results.

*6x6:* 3:09.72, 3:05.43, 3:13.93 = *3:09.69*
Although I didn't get a sub-3... again... I still had some great times.

*7x7:* 5:24.31, 5:34.79, 5:33.39 = *5:30.83*
Before my solves, my 7x7 PB was 5:50.03.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 15, 2015)

Partial KinchRanks from the competition that were used to determine the unofficial overall award winners -- does not include the third FMC solve or MBLD.



Spoiler: KinchRanks




*Name**333**444**555**222**333bf**333oh**333fm**333ft**minx**pyram**sq1**clock**skewb**666**777**444bf**555bf**Total**Corey Sakowski*0.6242088610.6762328210.6379219690.43750.7021158130.7881725640.73684210500.814170610.6969696970.5847626650.4596309110.8268041240.5791768050.55918327110.6838074410.80749965*Nathan Dwyer*0.7564717160.8047138050.783417280.3016157990.234444720.7939453130.66666666700.8112654520.4776357830.9191222570.7829076620.5655853310.6632226610.691988444009.253002889*Blake Thompson*0.7705078130.8174932810.6803499330.66666666700.7330928760.90322580600.63660.4958540630.5065653080.5108974360.7160714290.6590909090.679084811008.775500331*Brian Johnson*0.6347546260.7225221330.5719404110.46280991700.8473163110.62222222200.6504546850.6457883370.9500972130.5987978960.5994020930.4962001130.460283093008.26258905*Edward Vakula*0.5945742280.634072390.5595424780.52336448600.756279070.70.9334470990.6331178520.6089613030.395895220.6111963190.733089580.519340030008.202880053*Lucas Etter*10.9532763530.714824417100.9254410930.7000.6644444440.53778429900.99503722100007.490807827*James Hildreth*0.6951541850.7628818970.719914550.4231738040.2163445040.86489361700.76528980700.27685185200.4649941660.4962871290.72024710.76652995007.17256256*Kit Clement*0.4638447970.5163580250.4917713820.3800904980.2157522530.5719310590.9032258060.689619980.4276214150.2469033860.3656772260.8835920180.5624123420.4326555340007.15145572*Mark Boyanowski*0.4828641370.4979166670.4814285710.2736156350.6907065910.501233046100.6283683740.250209205000.2825933760.4814190610.504389347017.07474401*Andy Denney*0.826178010.797426120.6624440320.66666666700.7482742750010.497504160.4426328500.75660377400.581098165006.978828053*Sam Nave*0.5239043820.6100273470.5662808070.40579710100.4501661130.75675675700.6050180570.4610.21511471000.431616882006.024682157*Drew Brads*0.9633699630.9841176470.789843750.47863247900000100100.715361319005.931325158*Kevin Hays*0.816770186110.38620689700.689859992000000011005.892837074*Logan McGraw*0.6301916930.7048662310.564962280.4786324790.1551872670.624903920.717948718000010.76967370400005.646366292*Kieran Kaempen*0.5927873780.6654733490.5417522550.2931937170.1138634720.5610766050.68292682900.473731210.405698779000.4485458610.4541154960.390947543005.624112494*Ryan DeLine*0.5003170580.5633945110.4336884250.2804674460.3586801930.5385889370.903225806000.3804071250.38916910.7678227360.35676156600005.472522903*Tyler Brodzinski*0.5494428970.6235557210.5208208120.42105263200.4719883890.651162791000.45371775400.6140215720.57614942500004.881911993*Brandon Mikel*0.5106796120.4963655240.4753173480.19026047600.5063843040.405797101000.23088803100.605163250.391601563000.4672848660.5712979894.851040064*Ben Zoller*0.6140077820.5581317760.5085939470.29217391300.436510067000.4068511540.20807237300.4142411640.41640706100.423977264004.278966502*Carter Dilger*0.5746540420.525027460.4225705330.37837837800.593214155000.6011331440.454407295000.47624703100004.025632039*Thomas Kohann*0.7082585280.6281208940.436622760.4038461540.1220047090.744164760000.453030303000.5248691100004.020917216*Samuel Pollom*0.622239748000.33267326700.591272727010.5518377250.57061068700000003.668634155*Christopher Olson*0.8167701860.83712784600.7501000000000003.403898032*Phillip Lewicki*0.8244514110.630013180.471218830.40287769800.6220351950000.39550264600000003.346098959*Raymond Goslow*0.5700867050.5426532600.37250554300.4607537550.666666667000.3991989320.3197382770000003.331603138*Borja Perez*0.659147870.7379797090.6302992520.33333333300.804154303000000000003.164914466*Brendan Forish*0.4873378630.5264317180.5083382220.3274853800.407723170000.319444444000.39821251200002.974973309*Young Lee*0.6032110090.47521658900.4231738040.1879097950.6026686430.60869565200000000002.900875492*Elliott Ross*0.5116731520.4931466470.4493333330.26923076900000.4597385720.19568062800000.403573717002.782376818*Michael Buckner*0.49716446100000.483784588000.486846130.2925636010.56061185500.40876656500002.7297372*Mingway Wang*0.4445070420.4702079820.4601380570.250746269000000.229823213000.21535982800.503463588002.574245978*Lucas Day*0.4925093630.5753094910.4623123240.24207492800.3384679430000.20148248000.20755693600002.519713465*Maxwell Jong*0.4996833440.5532407410.515071750.2736156350.1502681230000000000.467777869002.459657462*Jaret Wilmoth*0.4563331410.4864786280.5039461660.265822785000000.25909878700000.476800583002.448480089*Ethan Cowlbeck*0.3252267110.3098721990.3965224210.296296296000000.26961226300.4037487340.4275053300002.428783954*Sam Wendolek*0.4120104440.3972456370.351570650.26966292100.2754065040000.273308958000.43025751100002.409462625*Zachary Hall*0.4912826900.3406716840.23268698100.4363929150.538461538000.28530534400000002.324801151*Daniel King*0.5463988920.4581051480.3448942460.30053667300.394851870000.20620689700000002.250993725*Chris Tran*0.4619437940.5409862570000.4949771690.66666666700000000002.164573887*Brody Lassner*0.459790210.4505183790.3750.328125000000.213418986000.29769858900002.124551165*Ben Vazzana*0.3809753740.4072045760.4032976530.298401421000000.216666667000.27204884700001.978594537*Garrett Hadaway*0.46357226800.4321744090.222516556000000.200133869000.2319259690.3828831850001.933206255*Jackson Pryor*0.3500443660.3638142870.3853630650.22018348600000.442390549000000001.761795753*Jeremy Easter*0.2926557860.28420963200.287671233000000.25020920500.2555306190.38299904500001.75327552*Daniel Chen*0.389629630.4197716720.3521625540.24454148500.338116032000000000001.744221374*Chris Marshall*0.3092904740.2977133200.23728813600.3946601940000.297808765000.20438328200001.741144171*Mike Hughey*0.351291184000.1946697570.29311947900.717948718000.12319736300000001.680226501*Jordan Wilkey*0.3767908310.35062349400.28000000.217454545000.43681917200001.661688042*Andrew C Hooke*0.3336152220.30779137200.211320755000000.17233429400.4326818680.19371980700001.651463316*Bryan Funk*0.3469656990.3122725150.3261816420.230136986000000.180992736000.21501340500001.611562984*Sreeram Venkatarao*0.61020881700010000000000001.610208817*Kushal Mungee*0.4790528230.36005595600.31111111100.2920258620000.15047810800000001.59272386*Adam Driscoll*0.3336152220.316227200.312267658000000.260226284000.36958525300001.591921617*Jeremy Kruman*0.402551020.33409885200.195576251000000.118839428000.46682188600001.517887437*Lucas McKay*0.4410285080.55005753700000000000.52213541700001.513221462*Noah Simcox*0.6116279070.4793009600.41895261800000000000001.509881485*Matthew Wild*0.4427609430.3656430990.3856570670.31401869200000000000001.5080798*Max Wu*0.4430095450.27201040600.24068767900.505597015000000000001.461304645*Noah Elrod*0.2920059220.32593025500.17758985200.2661211130000.192282958000.19666503200001.450595132*Trey Purdon*0.325360825000.2564885500.3657219970000.204374573000.2868383400001.438784285*Joseph Ryan*0.347883598000.21052631600.3099504380000.311783107000.25251889200001.432662351*Nikhil Palde*0.358962693000.30434782600.3198898290000.240547064000.200399800001.424147212*Luke Griesser*0.3006859760.28346323300.230769231000000.222967934000.3404074700001.378293844*Luke Vanlaningham*0.4223768740.18787198200.308823529000000.231245166000.18293795600001.333255508*Steven Schlax*0.41093750.3017676770.3637999280.2485207100000000000001.325025815*Nicholas Schreiner*0.439799331000.31168831200.3693775560000.1764011800000001.297266378*Austin Smith*0.327114428000.178343949000000.350938967000.31133540400001.167732748*Ian Carlisle*0.317122186000.15053763400.3263094520000.197620621000.15906386400001.150653758*Damon Khoo*0.397881997000.22400.3133551740000.200000001.135237171*Jenson Feys*0.3344637560.29600141500.167832168000000.162235486000.16261151700001.123144341*Phil Senour*0.3226993870.25489449200.20047732700.2301160490000.11451551100000001.122702766*Aussie Greene*00000000000000.6023512050.514070671001.116421875*Kevin Voor*0.3904007920.3123599700.256488550.1564063340000000000001.115655645*Brayden Jett*0.349734043000.269230769000000.312108559000.17672983700001.107803208*Sebastian Miner*0.4475326150.36444831700.25531914900000000000001.067300081*Neil Gurnani*0.338772005000.209737828000000.209237229000.25573979600001.013486858*Rowan Conley*0.346660808000.214285714000000.176818451000.27186440700001.00962938*Dylan Laudenschlager*0.4237379160.38048669500.20537897300000000000001.009603585*Emmanuel Aton*0.356368564000.16470588200.2844646610000000.19589643400001.00143554*Samuel Moran*0.275008714000.233333333000000.255119454000.23588235300000.999343854*Kinllen Peng*0.33474756000.278606965000000.190688776000.18870588200000.992749183*Corey Snyder*0.4539700810.35599531900.17872340400000000000000.988688803*Steven Jump*0.3402328590.30907075600.151761518000000000.17472766900000.975792801*Mason Holcombe*0.285869565000.246696035000000.195042401000.21888646300000.946494464*Aidan Wakeman*0.307003891000.27096774200.361574383000000000000.939546016*Ryan Echols*0.377511962000.1852260200.363027461000000000000.925765443*Joshua Hartleroad*0.403374233000.333996024000000.17056474600000000.907935003*Justin Xu*0.253453261000.185635359000000.220990392000.21793478300000.878013794*Philip Rhoda*0.4320920040.26161063300.18006430900000000000000.873766946*Austin Molitor*0.188125894000.183406114000000.218887262000.27617079900000.866590069*Keegan Fischer*0.2241477270.31842405800.17107943000000.13804247500000000.851693689*Lauren Klemz*0.177383094000.052190121000000.13785154400.3829889480.09770955200000.848123258*Christopher Page*0.2928730510.3295253100.18103448300000000000000.803432844*Jon Ripper*0.237221888000.144827586000000.164738292000.23546682300000.78225459*Nathan Swearingen*0.333897588000.289156627000000.15017579100000000.773230005*Mitch Giegel*0.305340557000.186666667000000000.26364234100000.755649565*Daniel Averitt*0.309411765000.208695652000000.22464312500000000.742750542*Jiaxuan Wang*0.345597898000.191562144000000000.1972454500000.734405491*Ethan DeGroote*0.268093782000.245973646000000.21604046200000000.73010789*Jordan Mannfeld*0.3662952650.3471314450000000000000000.71342671*Cody Miller*0.252965694000.160458453000000.29810568300000000.71152983*Albert Li*0.3839416060.3189400440000000000000000.70288165*Aiden Poe*0.188710835000.119828816000000.208944794000.18103837500000.698522819*Noah Payton*0.328339576000.204131227000000.16162162200000000.694092424*Samuel Solbach*0.252803589000.224299065000000.20706371200000000.684166366*Dylan Hunnicutt*0.253128008000.166172107000000.24230145900000000.661601573*Brent Hansen*0.193619632000.203636364000000.158368644000.1037247800000.65934942*Austin Gilbert*0.288061336000.182015168000000.18617683700000000.656253341*Lars Hebenstiel*0.220884658000.215108835000000.21985294100000000.655846434*CJ Howell*0.184691011000.220762155000000.24428104600000000.649734212*Noah Spinale*0.189846006000.091503268000000.18044659000.17389418900000.635690053*Aaron Geiger*0.295838020.3247282610000000000000000.620566281*Ethan Meneghini*0.244499535000.162005786000000000.20863683700000.615142158*Dominic Troxell*0.161746617000.153705398000000.184226741000.11238789200000.612066648*James Randall*0.409232365000.19718309900000000000000.606415464*Rohan Bohra*0.335031847000.27009646300000000000000.60512831*Maxwell Page*0.186789773000.124168514000000.149127182000.14388231100000.60396778*Andrew Clark*0.243593702000.154269972000000000.20211693500000.59998061*Noah Zelkin*0.177943166000.192881745000000.21619667400000000.587021585*Jianing Wang*0.251353934000.171954964000000.15904255300000000.582351452*Jack Bedell*0.205308353000.196261682000000.17947178900000000.581041824*Nathan Lokai*0.208895949000.179487179000000.18099273600000000.569375865*Samuel Thomas*0.167409293000.116262976000000.13360143000.11279887500000.530072574*Christina Shi*0.261518064000.26456692900000000000000.526084993*Jonathan Nerz*0.324958814000.19741480600000000000000.52237362*Marie Hughey*0.215691635000.136142626000000.16760089700000000.519435157*Michael Molitor*0.325360825000.19399538100000000000000.519356206*Andrew Vauter*0.2843243240000.2330150910000000000000.517339415*Hannah Phipps*0.331931005000.17266187100000000000000.504592876*Kris Stuart*0.214577101000.27860696500000000000000.493184066*Nic Napier*0.273104881000.21510883500000000000000.488213715*Lucia Agnew*0.138932911000.107554417000000.23414252200000000.48062985*Austin Dixon*0.334605598000.14273576900000000000000.477341367*Ty Matthews*0.296060038000.17055837600000000000000.466618413*Pat Horton*0.258011772000000000.20507544600000000.463087218*Koby Khoo*0.236298293000.202653800000000000000.438952093*Johnny Dorigo Jones*0.279588944000.14685314700000000000000.426442091*Carsten Rettig*0.152936616000.13197172000000.13753449900000000.422442835*Blake Panich*0.208124505000.131661442000000.08109574200000000.420881689*Matthew Patrohay*0.170263271000.105197245000000.13621867900000000.411679195*Sam Chiddister*0.263879599000.14153327700000000000000.405412876*Rocco Ramos*0.250396699000.15384615400000000000000.404242853*Kevin Rettig*0.146982116000.068599428000000.16197183100000000.377553376*Owen Hauber*0.120513212000.100900901000000000.14555353900000.366967652*Miles Borkowicz*0.193857494000.17283950600000000000000.366697*Danny McGrath*0.143978102000.078394774000000.13709307700000000.359465952*Warren Chekaluk*0.134687607000.093541203000000.12799657500000000.356225385*Preston Blocher*0.131829574000.091007584000000.11634241200000000.33917957*Rebecca Hughey*0.178305085000.047740835000000.10751528200000000.333561202*Brian Hur*0.33277098300000000000000000.332770983*Kameron Jones*0.197151424000.12307692300000000000000.320228347*Joseph Dicklin*0.167267331000000000.15224032600000000.319507657*Owen Widdis*0.162713962000.14035087700000000000000.303064839*Owen Gift*0.176747312000.12289685400000000000000.299644166*Garrett Swearingen*0.178103837000.11001964600000000000000.288123484*Asher Buckner*0000000000.28314393900000000.283143939*Tim Neumann*0.188395415000.09185347200000000000000.280248887*Matthew Pletcher*0.27548882700000000000000000.275488827*Wilson Nettleton*0000.11898017000000.13628076600000000.255260936*Irving Sendra*0.145223633000.10243902400000000000000.247662658*Logan Hamm*0000.23529411800000000000000.235294118*Jeremiah Markwalder*0.149403522000.08300395300000000000000.232407475*Colby Gates*0.093928571000.071641791000000.0641218100000000.229692172*Ryan Cullen*0.121872104000.10700636900000000000000.228878473*Charlie Ernst*0.22829861100000000000000000.228298611*Branson Blair*0000.106802289000000.12100364200000000.227805931*Tim Krupinski*0.22600973900000000000000000.226009739*Pradyot Midya*0.22491448100000000000000000.224914481*Alex Zhou*0.22433892500000000000000000.224338925*Emily Gilbert*0.117253678000.10090090100000000000000.218154579*Philip Lauer*0.21813657700000000000000000.218136577*Gavin Flores*0.21807628500000000000000000.218076285*Matthew Hyman*0.21723568300000000000000000.217235683*Ray Li*0.20435120400000000000000000.204351204*Clay Yeaton*0.18508092900000000000000000.185080929*Derek Stewart*0.12397863000.04763254900000000000000.171611179*Rachel Hughey*0.070794078000.030129125000000.07046900800000000.171392211*Brian Sichting*0.16916809600000000000000000.169168096*Audrey Vazzana*0.098551087000.06959403500000000000000.168145121*Shorya Agarwal*0.16134969300000000000000000.161349693*Grant Berry*0000.059384942000000.10180456200000000.161189504*Leigh Emelko*0.1509758900000000000000000.15097589*Dan Muhlenkamp*0.14780816800000000000000000.147808168*Kevin Xin*0.14659977700000000000000000.146599777*Andrew Wright*0.105045933000.04003813200000000000000.145084064*Joe Egan*0.14244448500000000000000000.142444485*Abby Kaufman*0.082817256000.05524498500000000000000.138062241*Angela Richie*0.13686036400000000000000000.136860364*Ben Gross*0.1359875900000000000000000.13598759*James Lee*0.13457274400000000000000000.134572744*Glenn Emelko*0.1293654700000000000000000.12936547*Tim Carnahan*0.12353217500000000000000000.123532175*Kelly Stewart*0.11943687600000000000000000.119436876*Evan Widdis*0000000000.11504424800000000.115044248*Elijah DeGroote*0000000000.11295806600000000.112958066*Mark Abarca*0.10875258400000000000000000.108752584*Wesley Scott*0.10803779300000000000000000.108037793*Adelaide Capion*0.10086934300000000000000000.100869343*Ethan Galka*0.09133001500000000000000000.091330015*Pat Albrecht*0.08964890400000000000000000.089648904*Nick Beckman*0000.08597748200000000000000.085977482*Gloria Hughey*0.0633531400000000000000000.06335314*Billy Neumann*0000.06308674400000000000000.063086744*David Haney*000000000000000000


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 15, 2015)

Pictures:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/topherolson/sets/72157654476865646

Feel free to use them, just give me credit.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jun 15, 2015)

How do those KinchRanks things work? I've honestly never seen that system before. Clearly closest to 1 is better, but aside from that I have no idea. Regardless, pretty happy with my results. According to what Kit posted I got fifteenth overall, which I think is pretty great.  Great job running the competition Mike; I know I had a really great time!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathranger999 said:


> How do those KinchRanks things work? I've honestly never seen that system before. Clearly closest to 1 is better, but aside from that I have no idea. Regardless, pretty happy with my results. According to what Kit posted I got fifteenth overall, which I think is pretty great.  Great job running the competition Mike; I know I had a really great time!



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53353-All-Round-Rankings-(KinchRanks)


----------



## Torch (Jun 15, 2015)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: sub-4.5 average
> 3x3: sub-11 single, sub-13 average
> ...



2x2: SO CLOSE, 4.51 average
3x3: I failed 3x3 so much, didn't even get a sub-13 solve
4x4: 47 single, 1:01 average. I set those goals before I bought the Aosu.
OH: Again, failed, not even a sub-30 single.
BLD: Nope
FMC: 34 single, 40 mean. Not even close.
Feet: DNF. Center cap fell out, corner twisted, corner twisted again in the wrong direction, cube exploded. All in one solve.
Square-1: Yes on single, no on average.
4BLD: DNF, off by 6 wings and 3 centers
MBLD: Yep

All in all, I did pretty badly, but I still had fun.


----------

